# The Kuliens (boots) Are Here! Or, Smurfed Again!



## slowp

They're here. I put them on in the store and immediately went Oooooooh! They feel light and like part of my feet. I said I felt like I would be able to keep up with the hooktenders....but the bootmakers are realists and said, no, they did not agree with the latter. 

Here they are.


----------



## Gologit

Nice, very nice. Do they come in adult sizes?


----------



## Ske-bum

Nice looking boots....Congrats.

BTW, they look fast. I'm sure you will be able to keep up.


----------



## John Ellison

Nice boots and lamps. Those Alladin lamps put out a lot of light. Now throw them(boots) in the bathtub overnight and you'll be good to go.


----------



## slowp

Ske-bum said:


> Nice looking boots....Congrats.
> 
> BTW, they look fast. I'm sure you will be able to keep up.



They feel fast and light and will tempt me to violate my NO JUMPING rule! 
If I had them decorated with flames, they'd be even faster!


----------



## sILlogger

what kind of calks do they have, are they unique or standard? if you don't mind me asking what did they cost? im looking at getting a pair of calks and have been considering wesco's, whites or just getting some from baileys...but ive never seen any of these before(although ive heard of them)


----------



## slowp

I've had both of those brands. The Whites I liked except they couldn't handle the rain over here. But that was 20 years ago and maybe they changed their leather. 

Let's just say I could buy a nice computer for what they cost. I made 2 payments. To me, it is worth it to have good boots. I can't find much off the shelf anyway. Too weird of feet. They even fit them so my bumpy toe is taken care of. 

The calks are the regular kind. They wanted me to get the permanent ones but I like to be able to change them myself. Permanent ones will last longer though. These are the 12 inch tops and almost come up to my knees.


----------



## clearance

Lots of caulks on them boots. Way more than on my Vibergs. I don't know if thats a good thing or not, from a sticking into the wood point of view. But they must last longer walking road and stuff.


----------



## Metals406

Wow, those are some good looking boots! Your brush-wheels have been upgraded to NASCAR status!


----------



## joesawer

Those are some good looking boots.


----------



## BuddhaKat

Now put them on and click your heels together three times and say "There's no place like the forest. There's no place like the forest."


----------



## forestryworks

nice boots slowp


----------



## tomtrees58

Gologit said:


> Nice, very nice. Do they come in adult sizes?



that's great tom trees


----------



## treejunkie13

slowp said:


> They feel fast and light and will tempt me to violate my NO JUMPING rule!
> If I had them decorated with flames, they'd be even faster!



That would be PINK flames, right?

Have to agree with the being able to change your own caulks when needed.

I do hope that you will be flashing some bright laces also!

Super Swell boots you got there.


----------



## slowp

I greased them. They have darkened. They are inhaling grease. Oh, I'm using the Obenaufs or whatever it is. It isn't as good on hands as the other kind I like. I can't remember where I put it!


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> I greased them. They have darkened. They are inhaling grease. Oh, I'm using the Obenaufs or whatever it is. It isn't as good on hands as the other kind I like. I can't remember where I put it!



Slowp, you should try Skidmore's... It's good stuff.


----------



## 2dogs

Looks good Ms. p. May you put many miles on them.


----------



## sILlogger

how long do calks usually last you? how long did the whites and wesco's last? boots have been lasting me 6-9 months a pair at around $125+. i didn't know if whites or wesco's would last any longer


----------



## clearance

sILlogger said:


> how long do calks usually last you? how long did the whites and wesco's last? boots have been lasting me 6-9 months a pair at around $125+. i didn't know if whites or wesco's would last any longer



Wow, you need some Vibergs, they last for years. My ones I have had for about three years, changed the caulks many times, climbed in them for a year, bucked with them, ran around doing treework when it was unsafe to wear my linesman Vibergs. They still look great, havn't had a thing done to them, just used Loggers Oil on them.


----------



## sILlogger

I use obendorfs or however you spell it.

none of these boots are calks, all regular soles.

redwings lasted me 6 months

carolina's lasted me 6 months

ive got a pair of insulated carolinas that are doing pretty good

i blow the side out of them.


----------



## clearance

sILlogger said:


> I use obendorfs or however you spell it.
> 
> none of these boots are calks, all regular soles.
> 
> redwings lasted me 6 months
> 
> carolina's lasted me 6 months
> 
> ive got a pair of insulated carolinas that are doing pretty good
> 
> i blow the side out of them.



Viberg makes lots of non-caulk workboots. They last and last, none of this six months nonsense. Look up Viberg on Google, its all there.


----------



## sILlogger

clearance said:


> Viberg makes lots of non-caulk workboots. They last and last, none of this six months nonsense. Look up Viberg on Google, its all there.



hey..they even make steel toes... hmmm....might have to get me some of those


----------



## Gologit

sILlogger said:


> hey..they even make steel toes... hmmm....might have to get me some of those



Try 'em, Caleb. They're a good boot.


----------



## hammerlogging

Ms. p, congratulations on the big purchase. Something like that can make me a little nervous,, "do these really fit, is this really right" but it always is. Enjoy. 
SILlogger, go for it. I wear wescos, but choose any of those quality ones, the others may be better in some way-- you'll be pleased and impressed with the difference.


----------



## slowp

Wear depends on what you do. I got two seasons of wear--12 months out of my Whites, before they needed rebuilding. But I was out marking and cruising timber and put a lot of miles on them with the occasional bout of firefighting. We figured about 10 miles a day on rocky ground. Now, as we grow older, we hope to get higher paying work, which usually means more headwork and less footwork. My old kuliens lasted 4 years before requiring major work. They had a longer season of wear over here, but less mileage. The trees are closer together--less walking required. The Wescos have lasted 2 seasons and the one boot is what I call blown out, deformed and is painful on steep slopes. I didn't take them on fires, they were caulks. Back in the tree marking days, I wore holes in the heels of a pair of Danners in 2 months. Steep ground does that. 

The same goes for caulk wear. Are you going to be on rocky ground? Walking on roads? Working on landings? New spikes don't cost much. My main concern is haviing weird feet and getting a good fit so I'm not whining while trying to find where the hooktender went. 

Vibergs come hooktender recommended. I wanted to try a pair of them but they didn't have my size available. I blew the $$ on what I knew had worked in the past and would fit well. I'm supporting a semi-local business also. It'll be easy to get things fixed when they need it. Kuliens have been around for 100+ years.


----------



## M.R.

slowp said:


> I greased them. They have darkened. They are inhaling grease. Oh, I'm using the Obenaufs or whatever it is. It isn't as good on hands as the other kind I like. I can't remember where I put it!



In the winter when I get into cleaning & oiling a lot of tack & other leather goods, is generally when the hands are/get in the best of shape. After all skin is nothing but a living leather.  

If you can avoid the petroleum products on fine leathers, you'll find the useful life & the stitching to last longer. 

Everyone has their favorites and what works for them.

http://www.rayholesleathercare.com/products.html


----------



## joesawer

sILlogger said:


> how long do calks usually last you? how long did the whites and wesco's last? boots have been lasting me 6-9 months a pair at around $125+. i didn't know if whites or wesco's would last any longer




If they keep failing in the same place, it may be from a misfit problem. 
I used to wear out the outside just behind my little toe first. But with a custom made boot I can get one that fits my foot and wears much more evenly all around. It is also much more comfortable.


----------



## sILlogger

joesawer said:


> If they keep failing in the same place, it may be from a misfit problem.
> I used to wear out the outside just behind my little toe first. But with a custom made boot I can get one that fits my foot and wears much more evenly all around. It is also much more comfortable.



I think that might be the case.

back in my dirt bike days i hit a log with my left foot.. basically my toes touched my heel (wrapped my foot around the footpeg) i'm sure it broke just about every bone in my foot(didn't go to the doctor) 

now ive got a little bit of a knot where by little toe meets my foot. and that is prolly pushing out on the boot. i typically almost always blow out my left boot in this spot. 

the first few boots that i purchased i got so that they were comfortable when i got them, after they stretched they were too big. now i get them where they almost hurt my feet when i get them and then they wear in nicely. the last couple pairs have been wearing very evenly but i still blew out the left one. 

is custom fit the only way to go or do you think that just getting a higher quality boot (whites, wescos, viberg, kuliens) would make the difference


----------



## joesawer

Imo, the leather and stitching in those is much better and longer lasting. So off the shelf boots last longer. But for a very few more dollors it is well worth getting the measuring kit and getting them custom made.
I ordered a pair of Madsens store brand caulks because I couldn't wait for a set of customs. They are made by White's. They are nice boots but the difference in fit makes me regret not ordering before I had to have a set fast. Now I hardly wear them because they just are not as comfortable.


----------



## sILlogger

joesawer said:


> Imo, the leather and stitching in those is much better and longer lasting. So off the shelf boots last longer. But for a very few more dollors it is well worth getting the measuring kit and getting them custom made.
> I ordered a pair of Madsens store brand caulks because I couldn't wait for a set of customs. They are made by White's. They are nice boots but the difference in fit makes me regret not ordering before I had to have a set fast. Now I hardly wear them because they just are not as comfortable.



i think it is one of those deals that if you never had custom fit boots that you wouldn't know what you were missing. but once youve have them you wouldn't want anything else

I'm thinking it was about $100 more for the whites and wesco's to be custon fit


----------



## joesawer

sILlogger said:


> i think it is one of those deals that if you never had custom fit boots that you wouldn't know what you were missing. but once youve have them you wouldn't want anything else
> 
> I'm thinking it was about $100 more for the whites and wesco's to be custon fit





I can order custom Whites from their web site cheaper than I can buy them off the shelf around here. The $ danger is in adding a bunch of custom options. 
For me it is well worth the it. The stress is not consentrated on one spot and they don't slip and slide around on my heels.


----------



## sILlogger

joesawer said:


> I can order custom Whites from their web site cheaper than I can buy them off the shelf around here. The $ danger is in adding a bunch of custom options.
> For me it is well worth the it. The stress is not consentrated on one spot and they don't slip and slide around on my heels.



so did u get a measuring kit some time in the past, measure yourself, pay more and get your first set of boots, and now it doesn't cost as much?

i was thinking it was gonna cost about $500 for the boots without any special options, just regular boots the were custom fit to me.


----------



## Cheese

I have off the shelf Wescos that I thought fit exceptionally. I am hard on them and other than an errant axe blow, they are holding up solidly after 3 years. I have trashed American made Red Wings in less than a year of daily abuse.

Custom boots, or at least high end, are worth it, for your feet, your back, your knees and your production.


----------



## forestryworks

Cheese said:


> Custom boots, or at least high end, are worth it, for your feet, your back, your knees and your production.




+1

i'm about to get some custom fit boots in a month or two...

every off the shelf boot (except viberg, white's, wescos, etc.)
wears out in less than a year for me
i'm wear them daily, work or no work.

every boot is gonna take some serious abuse... 

it's a matter of finding the ones that fit your feet and can take the abuse


----------



## slowp

forestryworks said:


> +1
> 
> i'm about to get some custom fit boots in a month or two...
> 
> every off the shelf boot (except viberg, white's, wescos, etc.)
> wears out in less than a year for me
> i'm wear them daily, work or no work.
> 
> every boot is gonna take some serious abuse...
> 
> it's a matter of finding the ones that fit your feet and can take the abuse



Will they make your feet look like little smurf feet?


----------



## forestryworks

slowp said:


> Will they make your feet look like little smurf feet?



i dunno what my feet are... most off the shelf boots just hurt though.

but no, i have no smurf feet and i will not join your smurf feet club!


----------



## ak4195

slowp said:


> Will they make your feet look like little smurf feet?



Smurfed again,is that like some sort of Olympic peninsula big city gangster chic talk or something...???

:yoyo:


----------



## Gologit

forestryworks said:


> i dunno what my feet are... most off the shelf boots just hurt though.
> 
> but no, i have no smurf feet and i will not join your smurf feet club!



:hmm3grin2orange: LOL...She's probably stagging her pants off higher...just to show off those new boots. I think pink ones would have looked good, or maybe bright orange...they're so darn small they'd be easier to see that way.


----------



## slowp

The boot people said they could do anything. When I mentioned pink with little sparkles I got the Stinkeye, but a polite Stinkeye and she said they probably would not recommend pink boots with sparkles. 

I also mentioned that there was a guy working out here who I would have to hide them from. (I think there may be 2) He has the same size feet. She said, "I know." So he's been in there too. Guys can have Smurf feet too.


----------



## BuddhaKat

L-Enterprises said:


> Still like my Royers .


$435. OUCH!!!!


----------



## Cheese

A lady friend has pink false tongues on her Wesco fire boots, sort of sparkly. She got them at the factory and the sales lady was happy to run upstairs and get pink tongues cut while we were in town.


----------



## Gologit

BuddhaKat said:


> $435. OUCH!!!!



Double that for a pair of Kuliens. But worth it if you live in your boots.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Double that for a pair of Kuliens. But worth it if you live in your boots.




Nah, mine are the basic ones. A little over half again. Or maybe I get a discount because it takes less leather?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sILlogger

here is my thing. i wouldn't mind spending $500 on a pair of boots if i knew they would last me more than a year. it would be great if i could get 2-3 yrs out of them.


----------



## hammerlogging

SILlogger, they might not last more than a year, but you'll still love them. As long as you get your second pair before your first ones are too trashed, you can send the first ones back for rebuild if you so desire, even get them rebuilt with caulks. Insensible but seeemingly true, 2 pairs in tandem will last longer than 2 pairs seperate. Then you will be getting your multiple years, or at least more likely.

But, full time cutting, a year is about it with a single pair. But man, these brands of boots are soooo much nicer than the regular brands. I once tried Baileys boots to ry to wean myself from expensive boots, they were returned after on my foot for maybe half a second. I just went with Hoffman for a pair of caulks, for the same cheapo trial reasoning, and they're all right, but not Wesco. Just sayin.


----------



## joesawer

sILlogger said:


> here is my thing. i wouldn't mind spending $500 on a pair of boots if i knew they would last me more than a year. it would be great if i could get 2-3 yrs out of them.



You can get into them for about half of that. How long they last will depend on how they are used and how they are taken care of. I would expect at least twice as long as Carolinas or most Redwings. Personally I get three or four times the life out of them.
Check out the price on these Hathorns.
http://www.whitesboots.com/store/Hathorn_Explorer_boots.php


----------



## sILlogger

joesawer said:


> You can get into them for about half of that. How long they last will depend on how they are used and how they are taken care of. I would expect at least twice as long as Carolinas or most Redwings. Personally I get three or four times the life out of them.
> Check out the price on these Hathorns.
> http://www.whitesboots.com/store/Hathorn_Explorer_boots.php



do you wear the hawthorns or are the full blown whites the way to go?


----------



## ak4195

Speaking for myself,a lifetime of standing on your feet catches up to you,take care of them dawgs.My feet love the soft floor of a forest,they can feel the difference between a wood or steel boat,concrete slab or dirt pad.
Id like a pair of caulked Whites sno-pacs,and another pair of good work boots.
One perspective I use to justify any good tool purchase(including boots,winter gear),is take the price and divide it by the number of hours or days of expected use.
All of a sudden it gets real reasonable.None of my boots are custom,but I do use foot beds in them,which helps a great deal,just wish they had a tiny bit more cushion,they run about $35 a pair up here.

ak4195


----------



## forestryworks

ak4195 said:


> One perspective I use to justify any good tool purchase(including boots,winter gear),is take the price and divide it by the number of hours or days of expected use.
> All of a sudden it gets real reasonable.



good point


----------



## Gologit

*Hey Slowp...*

Tried out those new boots yet?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Tried out those new boots yet?



Only in the store. I could wear them around the office except there's no carpeting in the bathroom. I could wear the spikes down and walk on the roads. There's still snow on the ground everywhere else, even in my yard! So they taunt me.


----------



## Humptulips

Did you get the stitch down uppers or the nail downs? I've always got the stitch downs. I thought they were lighter.

When you start wearing them you should find an old growth cedar slab and walk up and down on it. They make the sweetest crunching noise.

I do think you made a mistake. You would have liked the drive caulks.


----------



## slowp

I got the nail downs. I would imagine I can get the soles redone the other way later on. I put more grease on them, but I really like to do it when the sun is hot and that sure isn't now. Maybe I should send them down to Mexico. Or Austrailia. With me along.


----------



## Humptulips

I can just see you relaxing on a sunny beach with a cool drink, a breeze in your hair massaging a handfull of shoe grease into your new caulks.


----------



## slowp

Boot grease and sand. Sounds good. We did have a sunny day yesterday. It's just that those stupid trees are too tall so there aren't too many places where the sun makes it to the ground. We need to cut more trees down so us grumpy in the winter people can get more rays in January. The snow in the woods is packed so hard no snowshoes are required to walk on top of it. Not even for me.


----------



## Burvol

slowp said:


> Boot grease and sand. Sounds good. We did have a sunny day yesterday. It's just that those stupid trees are too tall so there aren't too many places where the sun makes it to the ground. We need to cut more trees down so us grumpy in the winter people can get more rays in January. The snow in the woods is packed so hard no snowshoes are required to walk on top of it. Not even for me.



I hear you Slowp, I'm working on it! It's so damn cold up where I'm at, plus the wind has been blowing. Yesterday I actually built a fire behind my strip maybe 100 yards or so, that I could walk over to and warm up for five minutes or so. I did dump a nice 4 footer though, that made me warm inside.


----------



## Ramblewood

Is there a website for Kuliens ? I googled them and all I found were retailers and no info on the boots .


----------



## slowp

Ramblewood said:


> Is there a website for Kuliens ? I googled them and all I found were retailers and no info on the boots .



No. They work by phone.


----------



## Ramblewood

How do you see what different styles are available ? I like the photos at the beginning of this thread but is that the only type they make ? Any w/steel toes ? Do they send a fit kit ? For that price, they should come to your house !


----------



## Humptulips

Ramblewood said:


> How do you see what different styles are available ? I like the photos at the beginning of this thread but is that the only type they make ? Any w/steel toes ? Do they send a fit kit ? For that price, they should come to your house !



As I understand Kuliens do not have steel toes avaiable but they do have an OSHA aproved fiber toe protection.


----------



## 056 kid

Do any of you have trouble walking when you go in the Mac Donalds or gas station. I busted my butt on my way to the bathroom in Mac Ds once after work.. No body was there to see, but I sure felt like a sap.

What are the benefits of drive in corks?


----------



## slowp

Ramblewood said:


> How do you see what different styles are available ? I like the photos at the beginning of this thread but is that the only type they make ? Any w/steel toes ? Do they send a fit kit ? For that price, they should come to your house !



They'll make what you want and can pay for. Mine are modified a little bit from their "stock" boot. I've got a different style of cut and stitching back where the achilles tendon is, and lower heel than normal. 

If you depend on your feet for your living, the cost is worth it. 

They make shoes and motorcycle boots and whatever people want from what I understand. A lot of their customers have feet that are not normal.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

slowp said:


> I've had both of those brands. The Whites I liked except they couldn't handle the rain over here. But that was 20 years ago and maybe they changed their leather.
> 
> Let's just say I could buy a nice computer for what they cost. I made 2 payments. To me, it is worth it to have good boots. I can't find much off the shelf anyway. Too weird of feet. They even fit them so my bumpy toe is taken care of.
> 
> The calks are the regular kind. They wanted me to get the permanent ones but I like to be able to change them myself. Permanent ones will last longer though. These are the 12 inch tops and almost come up to my knees.



Wow you must be short, the rubber ****kickers I have are about 16-18" and they go up to my knees.


----------



## slowp

056 kid said:


> Do any of you have trouble walking when you go in the Mac Donalds or gas station. I busted my butt on my way to the bathroom in Mac Ds once after work.. No body was there to see, but I sure felt like a sap.
> 
> What are the benefits of drive in corks?



No. When one lives in a rainy climate, one is in the habit of wiping one's feet on the provided rug. 

The Kulien guy says drive in calks make for a lighter weight boot.


----------



## 2dogs

056 kid said:


> Do any of you have trouble walking when you go in the Mac Donalds or gas station. I busted my butt on my way to the bathroom in Mac Ds once after work.. No body was there to see, but I sure felt like a sap.
> 
> What are the benefits of drive in corks?



Were you wearing corks? One place I work frequently has a huge vacant dining hall with a smooth concrete floor. We can eat lunch in there out of the rain, yaeh. Walking in there with corks on is a gamble at best. I take the table closest to the door or go skidding across the floor.


----------



## fmaglin

BuddhaKat said:


> Now put them on and click your heels together three times and say "There's no place like the forest. There's no place like the forest."


Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## 056 kid

2dogs said:


> Were you wearing corks? One place I work frequently has a huge vacant dining hall with a smooth concrete floor. We can eat lunch in there out of the rain, yaeh. Walking in there with corks on is a gamble at best. I take the table closest to the door or go skidding across the floor.



yea, I have to walk like a zombie taking little steps and stay close to the tables. Everyone back east asks me if im going golfing when they see my shoes i want to get some rubber that I can latch over the bottom so I can wear them around and not wear out the corks.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

056 kid said:


> yea, I have to walk like a zombie taking little steps and stay close to the tables. Everyone back east asks me if im going golfing when they see my shoes i want to get some rubber that I can latch over the bottom so I can wear them around and not wear out the corks.



I know righ, I hate when people say "Are those for golfing"? Or when you tell them the price that's over $150 and think your nuts.

Yeah I thought about doing the slip-over rubber soles for calks. I've got some old soles off of some ####ty old slippers.


----------



## 056 kid

I was gonna rob some of the rubber off the mats i have for dropping weights on. good and thick, enough to conceil the corks


----------



## madhatte

You used to be able to buy "Calk Guards" which were these little plates you'd mount on the sides of the soles, holding the calks just off of the floor. Haven't seen 'em in awhile, though.


----------



## slowp

*Dejavous all over again*

I will be traveling to a different part of the woods on Monday and doing some stuff for the company that called my feet Smurf Feet. But they don't have fallers anymore so I think my feet will be safe. 

I noticed I'm getting some wear in the usual place, the inside of the heel. Must be the pummy here.


----------



## Greystoke

056 kid said:


> I was gonna rob some of the rubber off the mats i have for dropping weights on. good and thick, enough to conceil the corks



Are you a fellow weight lifter?


----------



## joesawer

slowp said:


> I will be traveling to a different part of the woods on Monday and doing some stuff for the company that called my feet Smurf Feet. But they don't have fallers anymore so I think my feet will be safe.
> 
> I noticed I'm getting some wear in the usual place, the inside of the heel. Must be the pummy here.





Those are some good lookin boots. I am still jealous!
Post some pics of them now that they have been broke in!


----------



## 056 kid

Yes, but I have been doing some serious slacking here lately. All I have with me are bells from 8 to 60 lbs and a dip/pull up bar. 2 racks, 2 benches, olympic bars yada yada yada is all in storage. The bells are Plenty for good shoulder arm,chest routines. I have been pressing from the floor, cant get full range, but flys I think help with that. I need to consentrate on getting rid of the close to 20 lbs that I ate & drank on since last winter.


----------



## slowp

joesawer said:


> Those are some good lookin boots. I am still jealous!
> Post some pics of them now that they have been broke in!



Funny you should ask. I took one today right before the contortions of putting them on in the pickup--it was raining and snowing. Stay tuned. 
I have to download and downsize....and maybe make some popcorn. opcorn:


----------



## joesawer

slowp said:


> Funny you should ask. I took one today right before the contortions of putting them on in the pickup--it was raining and snowing. Stay tuned.
> I have to download and downsize....and maybe make some popcorn. opcorn:




Funny how things work out. I would think it is strange to want to see a pair of used boots, but over on facebook they are having a discussion about what way to put the TP on the roller!
Lol I think they are making truck cabs a lot smaller. I can't even come close to getting my boots on without opening the door any more. 
I think it is a conspiracy! I can't load the dash down any more either, they have designed them way bigger than before but sloped them so that nothing will stay on them!


----------



## 056 kid

joesawer said:


> Funny how things work out. I would think it is strange to want to see a pair of used boots, but over on facebook they are having a discussion about what way to put the TP on the roller!
> Lol I think they are making truck cabs a lot smaller. I can't even come close to getting my boots on without opening the door any more.
> I think it is a conspiracy! I can't load the dash down any more either, they have designed them way bigger than before but sloped them so that nothing will stay on them!



The inside of a pickup truck as gone ALLLL TO CHIT!! New Dodges have dashes like freaking mini vans...


----------



## slowp

My boot isn't really on top of the glasses. I can contort and get them on inside if it is really pouring, but it was only a light rain/snow today so did the lacing up outside. 







This cutbank and what was above is why I am having a stout beer tonight. 
Wouldn't you know it, I was half way up and my roll of flagging came out of my pocket and rolled down the hill. I went down and retrieved it, although I felt like leaving it. 

On up, the hill never got as flat as I figured it would. I crawled through and over blowdown mixed with vine maple, went to pull out my staple hammer, and it was not there. I crawled back down to the last stapling place and found it. I got a nice workout. I think it'll be a nice skyline unit--lots of suitable tail trees. Here's the cutbank.





It did not rain too much. I dried out before I was back into the office--an hour drive.


----------



## joesawer

slowp said:


> My boot isn't really on top of the glasses. I can contort and get them on inside if it is really pouring, but it was only a light rain/snow today so did the lacing up outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cutbank and what was above is why I am having a stout beer tonight.
> Wouldn't you know it, I was half way up and my roll of flagging came out of my pocket and rolled down the hill. I went down and retrieved it, although I felt like leaving it.
> 
> On up, the hill never got as flat as I figured it would. I crawled through and over blowdown mixed with vine maple, went to pull out my staple hammer, and it was not there. I crawled back down to the last stapling place and found it. I got a nice workout. I think it'll be a nice skyline unit--lots of suitable tail trees. Here's the cutbank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did not rain too much. I dried out before I was back into the office--an hour drive.





You are able to put stuff on your dash! Wow that is amazing!
The boots seem to be holding up well. I get that same wear on the heel. I have had some boots that the heel extended out quite a bit and help protect it there but that snagged a lot and tended to try to pull the sole loose.
In the arch at the front of the heel the shank portion seems to make a sudden change in direction. Does this bother you at all?


----------



## slowp

Nope. That's the way my feet are. They are about as comfy as a calk can be.


----------



## madhatte

That's a solid-lookin' set of boots right there.


----------



## Ramblewood

Although I have never had great boots like your Kuliens, I like them to last a year or so . As a lumber grader, the toes would get worn fast flipping boards so I started using Shoe Goo to cover the toes and now the whole boot will be shot and the toes are great . My newest pair, I have done the same for the heels from one side of the instep around to the other side from the sole up about two inches . Works great to keep from scuffing up the leather on bootjacks, climbing around on rolling stock and snowshoe bindings . It may help your Kuliens from wearing out the inner heel area as in your photo . Not pretty but effective . I wonder if I should go all the way around to make the bottoms waterproof .


----------



## Greystoke

056 kid said:


> Yes, but I have been doing some serious slacking here lately. All I have with me are bells from 8 to 60 lbs and a dip/pull up bar. 2 racks, 2 benches, olympic bars yada yada yada is all in storage. The bells are Plenty for good shoulder arm,chest routines. I have been pressing from the floor, cant get full range, but flys I think help with that. I need to consentrate on getting rid of the close to 20 lbs that I ate & drank on since last winter.




Try the 300 workout:

All you need is an olympic barbell, two 45 lb. plates, two 35 lb. dumbells(or 36lb kettlebell), and a pullup bar. Here it is...first time I did it it took me about 45 minutes, and fastest time is 33 minutes.

http://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/features/the-300-workout-can-you-handle-it

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ggiYjRelWgc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ggiYjRelWgc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Give er a try pard! treeslinger is the one that gave me the idea. I have tried it all at once and also broken it up into sets (like sets of 10 or 15). It is tough and will definitely test your cardio.

Sorry to hijack the thread...I get kinda ocd when it comes to working out.

Back on track to the kuliens...They are sweet, and I swear by them. I have had four pairs.

This was my first pair in 99; Block heel with tricounes. They were slightly used and were not made to fit my foot, but were close, and I got a good deal on them. Me with my female model(can't believe she is twelve now ):







Second pair in Alaska 04? My male model:






They are sweet boots and worth every penny. I justify this because I got sick of paying half the price of Kuliens for Wescos, and having the Wescos wear out at least twice as fast and having wet feet all the time in southeast Alaska with 13 feet of rain per year...plus the kuliens were made to fit my feet which are pretty screwed up after a nasty leg break.


----------



## slowp

I also have to wiggle and my toes and stretch the feet after a day in the caulks, or I'll wake up with my feet cramping up.


----------



## 056 kid

I like that workout! Gonna give it a go tomorrow. Like i said, all I got now is dumbells, but I think that will just add to the hurt factor!!! Dumbells really isolate!!!!!


----------



## Metals406

Dang Cody. . . You were twelve when you became a daddy huh? 






Everybody's Kuliens look way nice! My next pair of boots I think will be hand made here in the Valley. A local boot repair guy makes loggers by hand I guess? Word tell is they are very high quality, and about $325 custom fit to you.


----------



## Greystoke

Metals406 said:


> Dang Cody. . . You were twelve when you became a daddy huh?



I know, I was a baby face That is why I always got teased...schoolboy, loggerboy...It was always fun to tease the older guys about being "old" too! lol!


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Patty, your boots seem to be holding up pretty good so far. Cody, I see your old boots have the tri counis on them.


----------



## 056 kid

All this boot talk. How do yall lace up the corks? Tie them? I prefer the one handed method. i am going to try somthing new as far as tying them goes as soon as I get back in them woods. Gonna leave the laces looped through the top eye and lace them up in my usual fashion, them when I have them all cinched up all I should have to do is tighten up the loops on top and off to work. I think the loop i am talking about is a loggers loop or somthing. Looked on the web but cannot find anything. Ide snap a pic bit my boots are amongst 10 lbs of chit in a 5 lb box, im not getting them out......


----------



## slowp

I'm retarded when it comes to learning knots. I just knot them. Sometimes, like yesterday when it is longjohn weather, they don't even have enough slack to reach the top metal thingies. 

They stay on, and don't come undone, and there's nothing hanging loose to get hung up. That's all I care about.


----------



## coastalfaller

056 kid said:


> All this boot talk. How do yall lace up the corks? Tie them? I prefer the one handed method. i am going to try somthing new as far as tying them goes as soon as I get back in them woods. Gonna leave the laces looped through the top eye and lace them up in my usual fashion, them when I have them all cinched up all I should have to do is tighten up the loops on top and off to work. I think the loop i am talking about is a loggers loop or somthing. Looked on the web but cannot find anything. Ide snap a pic bit my boots are amongst 10 lbs of chit in a 5 lb box, im not getting them out......



You bet, works great! Your boots never come undone. Like you said, lace them up normal, then make a loop through the top eye on each side, take the opposing lace from each side, put it through the loop and pull. Presto. Your boots will stay tight until you want them undone. Clear as mud? If I get a chance I'll try and take a picture and post it.


----------



## Metals406

056 kid said:


> All this boot talk. How do yall lace up the corks? Tie them? I prefer the one handed method. i am going to try somthing new as far as tying them goes as soon as I get back in them woods. Gonna leave the laces looped through the top eye and lace them up in my usual fashion, them when I have them all cinched up all I should have to do is tighten up the loops on top and off to work. I think the loop i am talking about is a loggers loop or somthing. Looked on the web but cannot find anything. Ide snap a pic bit my boots are amongst 10 lbs of chit in a 5 lb box, im not getting them out......





coastalfaller said:


> You bet, works great! Your boots never come undone. Like you said, lace them up normal, then make a loop through the top eye on each side, take the opposing lace from each side, put it through the loop and pull. Presto. Your boots will stay tight until you want them undone. Clear as mud? If I get a chance I'll try and take a picture and post it.



On the lower eyes, y'all should try ladder lacing. It stays tighter than a bulls ass in fly time. Then I one hand the hooks, and I don't use the upper eye at all. My laces are always long enough to do one wrap around the boot, a regular bow, and then I double knot that. This system stays tight enough all day to cut your circulation off if you get too gung-ho tightening in the morning.

That loggers loop sounds similar to what the ladder lacing accomplishes -- I think I'll give it a try. My loggers are on my feet all day, everyday. . . They're my 'do-everything' footwear.


----------



## Greystoke

Have been using the loggers loop for years. The best thing that I like about it is when you get back to the pickup on a cold snowy or rainy day, and your fingers are numb, you don't have to fumble around trying to undo a knot. The only thing is that some boots(not kuliens mind you) dont have a big enough lace hole to push a loop through, which makes it impossible.


----------



## Metals406

tarzanstree said:


> I know, I was a baby face That is why I always got teased...schoolboy, loggerboy...It was always fun to tease the older guys about being "old" too! lol!



You'll be 85 years old, and get carded for trying to buy 'Grandpas cough medicine'. lol

It's okay to age well Cody. . . You'll just look better than me in 10 years. Hell, you do already 

When we hang out, folks'll think you're my son. Hahahaha

You saw Alicia, she's the same way, she doesn't look anywhere close to 31. . . More like 19.


----------



## Greystoke

Metals406 said:


> You'll be 85 years old, and get carded for trying to buy 'Grandpas cough medicine'. lol
> 
> It's okay to age well Cody. . . You'll just look better than me in 10 years. Hell, you do already
> 
> When we hang out, folks'll think you're my son. Hahahaha
> 
> You saw Alicia, she's the same way, she doesn't look anywhere close to 31. . . More like 19.



LOL! That is right DAD!


----------



## madhatte

Here's how I tie all of my boots. 

I ladder lace to one eyelet below the ankle, then loop back on each side, then pass the ends through opposite loops -- that way I have a "ratchet" to cinch the footbed and ankle down. I one-hand 'em up the hooks, then an overhand knot to hold things in place, then a pass through the top eyelet, a pass around the top, then a double square not to finish. The thing about the double square knot is that no matter how cold or wet your fingers or laces are, all it takes to get it untied is to jab into the center of the knot and pull. I can get each boot on in about 30 seconds flat. 

I've been doing it this way for years; I learned each trick from a different old-timer. I just put the pieces together in a way I like.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Hey Patty I had a really really good nite at the casino with Mntngal last nite. Won enough to put money in the safe be very generous sharing with Mntngal and have more than plenty to consider a pair once in a life time boots. Funny thing is im not much of a gambler but some friends invited us.
I have big feet small ankles so was thinking mite be a good fit for some hill side corks.


----------



## slowp

Head there now. They take a few months to make them.


----------



## Greystoke

Longer than a few months. I am not a big fan right now. I ordered another pair last March, paid for them and was told a couple three months. When that rolled around I called and have been getting the runaround ever since. If they don't show up soon I am gonna get my money back and go to something different. I understand if they are having a hard time keeping up, but every time I call they tell me soon, as in the next few weeks...was also told that the guy that builds the bottoms had a stroke...anyhow, 9 months and still waiting...


----------



## Cedarkerf

Thanks for heads up


----------



## Humptulips

tarzanstree said:


> Longer than a few months. I am not a big fan right now. I ordered another pair last March, paid for them and was told a couple three months. When that rolled around I called and have been getting the runaround ever since. If they don't show up soon I am gonna get my money back and go to something different. I understand if they are having a hard time keeping up, but every time I call they tell me soon, as in the next few weeks...was also told that the guy that builds the bottoms had a stroke...anyhow, 9 months and still waiting...



We're in the same boat then. I also ordered a new pair of caulks in March from Kuliens. Talked to them about it a couple times. It is not that they are too busy. They can't get caulking leather. They keep telling me they are expecting a shipment from I think Germany but it never shows up. I wonder if they'll ever be able to finish them.


----------



## slowp

Ruh roh. Sounds like the end may be near. Sad.


----------



## Greystoke

Yep, it is sad. They never said anything about the leather not being there to me, they just kept saying that the shoemaker was sick, then the last time I called is when they said that he had a stroke. I can wait til spring, I just hope they are being on the level with me...and if it comes to it, I hope I can get my money back.


----------



## Joe46

Interesting side note. When I bought my Buffaloes(many moons ago), they had started using man made material for their soles. Said they had hard time getting getting good sole leather.


----------



## slowp

Maybe that's why mine cracked? I just figured it was because I insisted on screw in spikes and they seemed so close together. I haven't taken them in. My Kuliens are kind of semi-retired.


----------



## madhatte

Joe46 said:


> Interesting side note. When I bought my Buffaloes(many moons ago), they had started using man made material for their soles. Said they had hard time getting getting good sole leather.



Hmm. Just had my Buffalos re-soled a year ago, and the sole leather was still in OK shape. I had the calk sole removed and Vibram put in its place. I figure they're good for at least a couple more seasons now. I got 'em used a long time ago; don't know when they were originally built. They've been good to me.


----------



## lfnh

Joe46 said:


> Interesting side note. When I bought my Buffaloes(many moons ago), they had started using man made material for their soles. Said they had hard time getting getting good sole leather.



Interesting.
Some years ago, bought a couple hundred pounds of some fresh tanned 10-14 oz shoulders from Howes Leather in Penn. Really nice stuff. Nice owner. Got a dime tour of the tannery late on a Friday after closing. Right out of the 1900's. Fasinating. Wished I'd known the end was near, woulda bought a full pallet. Howes made some of the best sole leather and harness leather around. Hermann Oak was another top shelf suppler. Don't think anyone in the US tans that stuff now. Not positive.
end of derail.


----------



## Humptulips

I don't think anyone has been able to get the good caulking leather like used to be made for years now. Even Kuliens had to go to a teflon layer in their soles to keep the drive caulks from going through the soles.
Might be the end of drive caulks but I think Kuliens will probably keep going as long as they wish to work. I don't think much of their business is caulk shoes anymore. They do a lot of custom fits for L&I cases.
I know their shoemaker had a stroke but I would think John (the owner) could finish up the shoes if that was the only issue.

Slowp,
You're not the only one that ever cracked a sole in your Kuliens. I have narrow feet and it happened to me. I think the narrower the shoe the more likely it is to happen.
I bet the would resole them for free if you took them in. Maybe put a vibram sole on them if they can't get caulking leather. Be the perfect huckleberry picking shoes.


----------



## wowzers

Humptulips, what are the advantages to drive caulks? Do they last longer than the screw in ones now days? Can your replace them yourself at home?


----------



## Dalmatian90

> Said they had hard time getting getting good sole leather.



No idea if it's the same problem; have read that horse harness makers complain they have a hard time getting good quality leather today.

Feed lot beef just don't live long enough and grow too fast to develop quality hides, and I guess old cows have gone too far in the other direction.


----------



## slowp

Humptulips said:


> I don't think anyone has been able to get the good caulking leather like used to be made for years now. Even Kuliens had to go to a teflon layer in their soles to keep the drive caulks from going through the soles.
> Might be the end of drive caulks but I think Kuliens will probably keep going as long as they wish to work. I don't think much of their business is caulk shoes anymore. They do a lot of custom fits for L&I cases.
> I know their shoemaker had a stroke but I would think John (the owner) could finish up the shoes if that was the only issue.
> 
> Slowp,
> You're not the only one that ever cracked a sole in your Kuliens. I have narrow feet and it happened to me. I think the narrower the shoe the more likely it is to happen.
> I bet the would resole them for free if you took them in. Maybe put a vibram sole on them if they can't get caulking leather. Be the perfect huckleberry picking shoes.



Funny, that's when I have worn them. It was so wet this year, and I was scouting an area where lots of unburned cull logs were in the patch. I tried wandering in my hikers, slipped and thrashed, and then went back to wearing calks.

My toes last longer in the soft soled hiking boots though.


----------



## Humptulips

wowzers said:


> Humptulips, what are the advantages to drive caulks? Do they last longer than the screw in ones now days? Can your replace them yourself at home?



Not sure if it is anymore then personal preference. They last longer but it is more of a hassle to replace them. You can do it at home but you need a shoe last, a caulk set and a few hours.
Mainly I like the feel of them plus I'm old fashioned.


----------



## Humptulips

Dalmatian90 said:


> No idea if it's the same problem; have read that horse harness makers complain they have a hard time getting good quality leather today.
> 
> Feed lot beef just don't live long enough and grow too fast to develop quality hides, and I guess old cows have gone too far in the other direction.



What I've been told hasn't anything to do with the age of the animals the leather is made from. The process used to make good leather is chrome tan and it makes for a nasty brew of pollutants to get rid of. They changed the formula to meet the enviromental standards. Kuliens told me there sole leather was coming from eastern block countries where the standards weren't so high, at least for dumping pollutants.
Also I imagine the market for sole leather is getting pretty small with all the man made materials. Hardly worth running a factory for.


----------



## Greystoke

Humptulips said:


> Not sure if it is anymore then personal preference. They last longer but it is more of a hassle to replace them. You can do it at home but you need a shoe last, a caulk set and a few hours.
> Mainly I like the feel of them plus I'm old fashioned.



I didn't like them. Not only having to wait to have them replaced, the worst thing that I did not like was how they clogged up with mud, or picked up bark. I liked the idea though. Screw ins are so junky anymore, I was looking for something better. That is my biggest complaint about them, is how you have to baby them and they still sometimes strip out. Sucks about the long wait for the Kuliens right now, I am not sure what to do at this point, guess I will hurry up and wait some more...


----------



## Jacob J.

Joe46 said:


> Interesting side note. When I bought my Buffaloes(many moons ago), they had started using man made material for their soles. Said they had hard time getting getting good sole leather.



Yeah I bought a pair of Buffalos in '93 and they have the neoprene soles. Fine boots, but that neoprene hardens over time and dry rots if you leave the boots in storage.

One of the guys from Nick's said they'll rebuild the Buffalos but he didn't say what kind of sole they/re using.


----------



## madhatte

I had mine re-soled by a local outfit called Pope's, in Tillicum.


----------



## superfire

*Boots*

Been wantin a pair that are new. Got a old pair from my old man,kinda want them to stay on a shelf after he was killed. Getting a few jobs on the side to pay bills since the economy took a swim down the slew. Looked at Hoffmans site,good prices just dont like the build style.


----------



## Gologit

superfire said:


> been wantin a pair that are new. Got a old pair from my old man,kinda want them to stay on a shelf after he was killed. Getting a few jobs on the side to pay bills since the economy took a swim down the slew. Looked at hoffmans site,good prices just dont like the build style.



HBRN back?


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> HBRN back?



Yup. . . It's his first account.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Yup. . . It's his first account.



Speaking of calks and other pointy #### you hook to your boots :hmm3grin2orange:

when is the speed climbing demo at Rancho Del Nate-o taking place 


I gots to snag my stuff that John dropped off too (and don't try and tell me your half of the bar oil was the bottom half so you had to pour mine out to get to it :biggrin: )


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Speaking of calks and other pointy #### you hook to your boots :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> when is the speed climbing demo at Rancho Del Nate-o taking place
> 
> 
> I gots to snag my stuff that John dropped off too (and don't try and tell me your half of the bar oil was the bottom half so you had to pour mine out to get to it :biggrin: )



Naw, it didn't happen like that. . . What DID happen though -- is I had to dump your half out to make sure it wasn't contaminated. . . Everything checked out, now we have to figure out how to ring the dirt out to put it back in the jug. :msp_blink:


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Naw, it didn't happen like that. . . What DID happen though -- is I had to dump your half out to make sure it wasn't contaminated. . . Everything checked out, now we have to figure out how to ring the dirt out to put it back in the jug. :msp_blink:



Just leave it out in the cold and filter it through a coffee filter, I'll be over in the fall of 2014 when it's done LOL


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> HBRN back?



I hope he is a bit more discreet this time around. Everyone has something good to offer at times.


----------



## superfire

Who the ####in you think you are saying I am somebody I aint. Who ever the ####in ever this guy is if he a member let him speak up or you all can welter off:msp_thumbup:I am using my old mans account since he is in the great loogers retirement home.


----------



## Metals406

superfire said:


> Who the ####in you think you are saying I am somebody I aint. Who ever the ####in ever this guy is if he a member let him speak up or you all can welter off:msp_thumbup:I am using my old mans account since he is in the great loogers retirement home.



Seriously? Skoty, we know it's you dude. . . Don't be pulling no crap.


----------



## Gologit

superfire said:


> Who the ####in you think you are saying I am somebody I aint. Who ever the ####in ever this guy is if he a member let him speak up or you all can welter off:msp_thumbup:I am using my old mans account since he is in the great loogers retirement home.



Welter off? That's a new one. Hey, got any videos for us?


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Seriously? Skoty, we know it's you dude. . . Don't be pulling no crap.



"Scotty doesn't know, Scotty doesn't know, no, don't tell Scotty, cause Scotty doesn't know"


----------



## Joe46

superfire said:


> Who the ####in you think you are saying I am somebody I aint. Who ever the ####in ever this guy is if he a member let him speak up or you all can welter off:msp_thumbup:I am using my old mans account since he is in the great loogers retirement home.



Would this be the same father that caused his ever loving son to get "white finger" because of the old chainsaws he had to run as a child? Great loogers retirement home. Please stop! you're killing me here. Was he a " logger" or a champion spitter?Back to the ignore list


----------



## 2dogs

superfire said:


> Who the ####in you think you are saying I am somebody I aint. Who ever the ####in ever this guy is if he a member let him speak up or you all can welter off:msp_thumbup:I am using my old mans account since he is in the great loogers retirement home.



If this is Scotty... well you aren't off to a great start. Tread softly for a few days. Just sayin.

BTW how do I "welter off".


----------



## 2dogs

Regarding boots, I have mentioned before that my neighbor is a major player in the world leather market. His family owned one of the largest tanneries in the country before all the US companies moved their shoe production to China. His company supplied leather to White's, Wesco, etc. He brokers high end leather these days mostly to bag manufacturers. We talked about boots a few days ago and as far as he knows there is no domestic source for sole leather, it all comes from either South America or Italy. The top custom boot shops are having trouble getting leather like they are used to.


----------



## Metals406

Another case of America shooting itself in the foot by becoming an import, consumer only economy. We need our manufacturing base back.

As a side: You put a springboard together yet?


----------



## OregonSawyer

Metals406 said:


> Another case of America shooting itself in the foot by becoming an import, consumer only economy. We need our manufacturing base back.



I was thinking the same exact thing... It's our own fault. I personally have made an effort to only purchase Made in USA goods recently to try to do my part  although I suppose that's not to say the sum of the parts all originated here though. As in this sole leather example....


----------



## superfire

*Boot Creak*

Roma sounds like they did not get regular deep oiling. I learned to pull the insoles and put in a few ounces of liquid neatsfoot oil to condition the inside areas under the insoles,alot of the better boots are have leather in this area.


----------



## slowp

Roma said:


> Speaking of boots, my trusty old Filsons have developed a creaking noise with every step. At first I thought I was just getting old, but it is in fact the boots and not my leg making the sound. Can this be remedied with a resole?



I recall reading somewhere that when a shoe or boot squeaks, it means it is not paid for. :msp_smile:

The Kulien folks said to NEVER oil the soles, or they'd stretch.


----------



## superfire

The reason you have remove the insole and oil them is sweat contains salts that over time dry out the leather. Regular oiling on the inside of the boot ensures the oil gets to every nook and crany.Knowing how boots are made will give one a clue as to what it takes to keep them in good condition for a longer then boots that fail to be taken care of.
\[video=youtube;qvr1pqqAjgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvr1pqqAjgw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## slowp

Yup, another video from HBRN. So when will you be reciting from Wikpedia again? oke:


----------



## Gologit

Roma said:


> I've failed them.



Huh?


----------



## superfire

slowp said:


> Yup, another video from HBRN. So when will you be reciting from Wikpedia again? oke:


Who the #### are you calling me liar  I do not stand being bashed when unknown to anyone on this site. The things I am seeing are just what people local to me say about this site,full of BS artist and arm chair loggers.


----------



## lfnh

superfire said:


> The reason you have remove the insole and oil them is sweat contains salts that over time dry out the leather. Regular oiling on the inside of the boot ensures the oil gets to every nook and crany.Knowing how boots are made will give one a clue as to what it takes to keep them in good condition for a longer then boots that fail to be taken care of.



Thought wearing wool socks on your feet inside the boots is to absorb the sweat before it makes it into the leather inside of the boot.
Doesn't everybody wear socks when they wear boots ? 

Am i missing something important here ?


----------



## Gologit

superfire said:


> Who the #### are you calling me liar  I do not stand being bashed when unknown to anyone on this site. The things I am seeing are just what people local to me say about this site,full of BS artist and arm chair loggers.



Well, if I were you I wouldn't hang out with a bunch like us. If I were you I'd just flat pick up and leave. Yeah, that's what I'd do.

Just think of how happy you'll be over at Lawnsite. They won't pick on you. Hell, you'll probably be one of their most valued members and a hero in no time at all.

We'll sure miss you.


----------



## Gologit

lfnh said:


> Thought wearing wool socks on your feet inside the boots is to absorb the sweat before it makes it into the leather inside of the boot.
> Doesn't everybody wear socks when they wear boots ?
> 
> Am i missing something important here ?



Probably. I'll bet Superfire/HBRN doesn't wear socks in his boots. He just changes the oil in them every 5000 miles.


----------



## slowp

superfire said:


> Who the #### are you calling me liar  I do not stand being bashed when unknown to anyone on this site. The things I am seeing are just what people local to me say about this site,full of BS artist and arm chair loggers.



I am neither arm chair logger or arm chair looger. I am a retard forester sir. Get it right or go home!

Now, I do soak the insides of my boots with water and rinse once in a while. That is OK to do.


----------



## superfire

lfnh said:


> Thought wearing wool socks on your feet inside the boots is to absorb the sweat before it makes it into the leather inside of the boot.
> Doesn't everybody wear socks when they wear boots ?
> 
> Am i missing something important here ?



It reduces the amount of sweat,they can only hold so much moisture.


----------



## lfnh

Gologit said:


> Probably. I'll bet Superfire/HBRN doesn't wear socks in his boots. He just changes the oil in them every 5000 miles.



Will a good synthetic 2-stroke work or should it be summer bar oil ?
just askin.


----------



## Gologit

superfire said:


> It reduces the amount of sweat,they can only hold so much moisture.



You're still here?


----------



## slowp

Correction: Rinsing leather boots out with water reduces the salt buildup from sweat.


----------



## Gologit

lfnh said:


> Will a good synthetic 2-stroke work or should it be summer bar oil ?
> just askin.



Dunno...I'm no big oil expert. Cooking oil maybe..or something organic.

HBRN/Super probably uses tar black motor oil out of a D-7.


----------



## superfire

slowp said:


> Correction: Rinsing leather boots out with water reduces the salt buildup from sweat.



Water only removes the salt,it does not replace the oil. As to gologit you have a issue with me because some stump wart hurt your ego some time back when your a kid and your taking it out on me and I have not clue as to why your so hateful. I feel sorry that you have to trash someone who has not knowledge of you or reasons for being so spiteful toward some one who is not even present to defend themselves. I have no clue what this former member did nor do I give ####in rat ### what he or she did. Let it go already. I am fresh meat here and I already feel like I am back in high school :taped:


----------



## lfnh

slowp said:


> Correction: Rinsing leather boots out with water reduces the salt buildup from sweat.



That makes sense.
Guess the socks standing over in the corner could probly stand the same treatment. 




Gologit said:


> Dunno...I'm no big oil expert. Cooking oil maybe..or something organic.
> 
> HBRN/Super probably uses tar black motor oil out of a D-7.



Thanks.
Probly try vegetable oil or maybe olive oil (the heavy dark stuff). If it doesn't work so good it can always get tossed into the salad..


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit said:


> Probably. I'll bet Superfire/HBRN doesn't wear socks in his boots. He just changes the oil in them every 5000 miles.



I worked with a guy once who decided to put butter in the shovel operator's boots. 
The shovel operator just put 'em on and wore them as any other day. He said later
that the butter made those boots soft and comfortable.


----------



## Gologit

superfire said:


> Water only removes the salt,it does not replace the oil. As to gologit you have a issue with me because some stump wart hurt your ego some time back when your a kid and your taking it out on me and I have not clue as to why your so hateful. I feel sorry that you have to trash someone who has not knowledge of you or reasons for being so spiteful toward some one who is not even present to defend themselves. I have no clue what this former member did nor do I give ####in rat ### what he or she did. Let it go already. I am fresh meat here and I already feel like I am back in high school :taped:



You know something? I don't mind you lying to us nearly as much as I mind the fact that you expect us to believe you. You're a very poor liar. 

I was the one who offered you a job, remember? It was when you were still using your HBRN persona. You didn't want the job...probably because it would expose you for the fraud you are.

If you feel that we're picking on you maybe you should complain to the mods. They'd probably love to hear from you. They always have, anyway.


----------



## Gologit

lfnh said:


> That makes sense.
> Guess the socks standing over in the corner could probly stand the same treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Probly try vegetable oil or maybe olive oil (the heavy dark stuff). If it doesn't work so good it can always get tossed into the salad..



Hmmmm. Note to self...decline all dinner invitations from lfnh. Politely.


----------



## superfire

Gologit said:


> You know something? I don't mind you lying to us nearly as much as I mind the fact that you expect us to believe you. You're a very poor liar.
> 
> I was the one who offered you a job, remember? It was when you were still using your HBRN persona. You didn't want the job...probably because it would expose you for the fraud you are.
> 
> If you feel that we're picking on you maybe you should complain to the mods. They'd probably love to hear from you. They always have, anyway.


I have no clue what your ####in issue is. I am not this man or woman your talking about. If you were right how stupid would they be to steal another members account get real . This was my dads account and he did not now this man or woman your talking about. He had very few friends and less family to boot. Go pester some one else. I ask one question and treated like I am criminal


----------



## Gologit

superfire said:


> I have no clue what your ####in issue is. I am not this man or woman your talking about. If you were right how stupid would they be to steal another members account get real . This was my dads account and he did not now this man or woman your talking about. He had very few friends and less family to boot. Go pester some one else. I ask one question and treated like I am criminal



Now now...nobody is treating you like a criminal. We're just treating you for what you are. Are you a timber faller? We'll treat you like one...if you are. How 'bout some background on yourself.


----------



## hammerlogging

An improvement on sentence structure and grammar would do wonders for your welcome from me.


----------



## Gologit

hammerlogging said:


> An improvement on sentence structure and grammar would do wonders for your welcome from me.



A little effort on punctuation might help, too.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Skoty,

Please understand that the people here are of greater than average intelligence and are aware that HILLBILLYREDNEC and Superfire are one and the same. Even if you didn't have your hometown listed, the writing styles, the replies, your use of smilies and use of videos from highcountrytimber mirror each other on the two accounts. If you recall, there was the matter of the saw sale to olyman last year that went bad that caused you to adopt a new persona.

Your prior antics got your HBRN account shut down and you banned from the site. Continuing in this vein will result in the same thing again. My advice is to go quietly before the moderators escort you out.


----------



## Gologit

Guido Salvage said:


> Skoty,
> 
> Please understand that the people here are of greater than average intelligence and are aware that HILLBILLYREDNEC and Superfire are one and the same. Even if you didn't have your hometown listed, the writing styles, the replies, your use of smilies and use of videos from highcountrytimber mirror each other on the two accounts. If you recall, there was the matter of the saw sale to olyman last year that went bad that caused you to adopt a new persona.
> 
> Your prior antics got your HBRN account shut down and you banned from the site. Continuing in this vein will result in the same thing again. My advice is to go quietly before the moderators escort you out.



Nicely done. Very PC.


----------



## Metals406

superfire said:


> I have no clue what your ####in issue is. I am not this man or woman your talking about. If you were right how stupid would they be to steal another members account get real . This was my dads account and he did not now this man or woman your talking about. He had very few friends and less family to boot. Go pester some one else. I ask one question and treated like I am criminal



Skoty, I've always tried to be nice to you, and give you friendly advice where I could. I've even conversed with you about your neat International truck.

Cut the crap, and chill out so you don't get banned. You have quite a bit of knowledge, even though sometimes it doesn't show.

Have you started working on the old Cornbinder? That'd make a really cool thread. Stick to stuff like that, but this charade is really weak, and makes you look dumb.

I really do wish you well, but you need to fly right.


----------



## coastalfaller

superfire said:


> Who the #### are you calling me liar  I do not stand being bashed when unknown to anyone on this site. The things I am seeing are just what people local to me say about this site,full of BS artist and arm chair loggers.



Then why are you still here?


----------



## paccity

damn , the things you miss when you take an afternoon nap.


----------



## OregonSawyer

superfire said:


> Water only removes the salt,it does not replace the oil. As to gologit you have a issue with me because some stump wart hurt your ego some time back when your a kid and your taking it out on me and I have not clue as to why your so hateful. I feel sorry that you have to trash someone who has not knowledge of you or reasons for being so spiteful toward some one who is not even present to defend themselves. I have no clue what this former member did nor do I give ####in rat ### what he or she did. Let it go already. I am fresh meat here and I already feel like I am back in high school :taped:



As if the piss-poor sentence structure/typos don't give it away... :rolleyes2:


----------



## 2dogs

Rinseing your boots with water is always a good thing. The tops of boots stay nice for a long time because your pants keep them clean and in particular wipe the dust off. Rinse the outside of your boots each day when you get home and put them on a boot dryer. Peet dryers are a great cheap product. Bailey's and Madsen's sell them, so do hundreds of other places. Every month or so mix up a half gallon of baking soda solution and pour it into your boots. Let it stand for a few minutes then pour it down the sink and put the boots on the dryer. My favorite boot dressing is Obenhaufs applied with a hair dryer or in the summer smeared on and left in the sun for a day. I touch up with Obenhaufs oil regularly. Boots take alot grease to be kept in top shape. Finally send them back to the factory for resoleing before they are completely shot.

BTW having two pairs of boots to wear on alternate days esp when you are living out of a truck or campsite will help longevity.


----------



## superfire

2dogs has it right. How you care for your boots determines how long they will last. Most us do not work a pair of boots to death like the smoke stompers do I have seen smoke stomper boots that were a name brand boot fail in a month, maintenance was regular and they failed,pumice soils eat boots  Regular cleaning is good to check for wear and weak spots in the boots. In the office I still wear a pair of double stacks for comfort reason. The price of pins is crazy from one company to the next. Has anyone tried the Redwing pins?


----------



## slowp

Now it sounds like he is taking bits and pieces from our postings of the past--a bit of rephrasing and Voila!
Plagerism in new words.

Smoke stompers? Pins? Really. :msp_tongue:


----------



## RandyMac

maybe skoty needs lotion, that is a bad rash.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Now it sounds like he is taking bits and pieces from our postings of the past--a bit of rephrasing and Voila!
> Plagerism in new words.
> 
> Smoke stompers? Pins? Really. :msp_tongue:



I tried stomping smoke one time. It wouldn't stay stomped. And it made my pins hurt. :msp_wink:


----------



## GASoline71

superfire said:


> I have no clue what your ####in issue is. I am not this man or woman your talking about. If you were right how stupid would they be to steal another members account get real . This was my dads account and he did not now this man or woman your talking about. He had very few friends and less family to boot. Go pester some one else. I ask one question and treated like I am criminal



Bye... (again)

Gary


----------



## Joe46

:


GASoline71 said:


> Bye... (again):msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Gary


----------



## 2dogs

GASoline71 said:


> Bye... (again)
> 
> Gary



That was fast. 

Scotty you have to turn the emotional level down if you expect to be allowed back again.


----------



## Gologit

GASoline71 said:


> Bye... (again)
> 
> Gary



Thanks.


----------



## paccity

hell i would even take a drive over the hill and have a sit down with him and see what it would take to have him fit in . but that prob won't happen with the attitude that he has. allways willing to help if it's wanted.


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> hell i would even take a drive over the hill and have a sit down with him and see what it would take to have him fit in . but that prob won't happen with the attitude that he has. allways willing to help if it's wanted.



He doesn't have an attitude, it was put on for show. Poor guy is doing all the wrong things to try and fit in.

Skoty is as mellow as they come IRL.


----------



## paccity

is he aware of how he's comeing across to everybody when he's on here?


----------



## Sport Faller

paccity said:


> is he aware of how he's comeing across to everybody when he's on here?



Well, no, actually prolly not, he's got some issues that are beyond his control, so to speak


----------



## paccity

that's kinda sad. wish there was something that could be done.


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> that's kinda sad. wish there was something that could be done.



That's why I always gave him a wide berth.

He's trying real hard to fit in, but doesn't have the social skills to do it right.


----------



## WeirdAlWood

I have followed this site for awhile as a guest. Kinda think their is good and bad to all the members. This chap had some good points to him,just seemed like people only were looking for the bad . Kinda liked the ramblings coming from that end of the earth. He was a tad off his rocker but still made some sense about the ways of the world. For me it makes a site more interesting when you have a few guys like him in the fray,balances out the site.:smile2: We all have a differnt view on the world,that is what makes us human. Now then what are kids saying about sloping back cuts? Let me know what the group calls a sloping back cut,kinda not sure what you define as sloping back cut:msp_confused:


----------



## coastalfaller

Metals406 said:


> That's why I always gave him a wide berth.
> 
> He's trying real hard to fit in, but doesn't have the social skills to do it right.



That's too bad. Perhaps a visit from Paccity would help?


----------



## Joe46

coastalfaller said:


> That's too bad. Perhaps a visit from Paccity would help?


Well he is closer than the rest of us, but still on the other side of the hill. Perhaps a monthly visit to make sure he's taking his meds.


----------



## lfnh

WeirdAlWood said:


> I have followed this site for awhile as a guest. Kinda think their is good and bad to all the members. This chap had some good points to him,just seemed like people only were looking for the bad . Kinda liked the ramblings coming from that end of the earth. He was a tad off his rocker but still made some sense about the ways of the world. For me it makes a site more interesting when you have a few guys like him in the fray,balances out the site.:smile2: We all have a differnt view on the world,that is what makes us human. *Now then what are kids saying about sloping back cuts?* Let me know what the group calls a sloping back cut,kinda not sure what you define as sloping back cut:msp_confused:



??


search "sloping bacl cut"
should turn up a couple of hits

Welcome to AS!


----------



## Guido Salvage

WeirdAlWood said:


> I have followed this site for awhile as a guest. Kinda think their is good and bad to all the members. This chap had some good points to him,just seemed like people only were looking for the bad . Kinda liked the ramblings coming from that end of the earth. He was a tad off his rocker but still made some sense about the ways of the world. For me it makes a site more interesting when you have a few guys like him in the fray,balances out the site.:smile2: We all have a differnt view on the world,that is what makes us human. Now then what are kids saying about sloping back cuts? Let me know what the group calls a sloping back cut,kinda not sure what you define as sloping back cut:msp_confused:



The main issue has been that he has portrayed himself as a seasoned professional but has dispensed information that falls outside of the norm within the industry. Based on his statements, the professionals on this site have questioned his training and work history and thus far he has not been able to substantiate that he has any work experience within the industry.

For those that do this for a living, integrity is everything. Given that this Forum is the pre-eminent site for tree related information, it is imperative that the information be accurate. In case you are not aware, he was banned last year under the name HILLBILLYREDNEC due to the disruptive nature of his posts.

There is nothing wrong with participation as long as one does not exceed the limits of their knowledge.


----------



## Guido Salvage

GASoline71 said:


> Bye... (again)
> 
> Gary



*Thank you, thank you, thank you*....

(Can we call you when he appears again? :hmm3grin2orange


----------



## WeirdAlWood

Seems like this man or women is acting noramly. What is normal in any job :hmm3grin2orange: Guess the east coaster follow the rules and the PNW kids play with no rules. As to guido you seem to be one tracked about people,I have read enough of your posts to realize you are a grudge holder. Me I would never slander someone who tried to fit in to fold of sheep. It seems to me this grudge will never ever go away which just ruins a decent forum site. Funny how this reminds me of teachin gym class at the high school years ago,boys and their egos :eek2: Educated guess is the thread will died a lingering death from grudge rehash to bad it was just showing some interesting things. SuperfireJR seems to know about foot wear,sadly I will never get to learn more from him or her :smile2: Guess grudges take more importance then the real reason for the thread. Time to get back to planning a new career :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lfnh

Hello. Again.


----------



## WeirdAlWood

lfnh said:


> Hello. Again.



Hello again come back :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac

This message is hidden because WeirdAlWoodsupefirehillbillyredneck is on your ignore list.


----------



## Guido Salvage

WeirdAlWood said:


> Hello again come back :msp_thumbup:



Skoty,

The jig is up. I have already e-mailed Gary indicating that you signed up today under the user name "WeirdAlWood" and to again ban you from the site. If you were not so insistent on fighting the old battles and use the smilies you might have been able to fly under the radar for a short period of time. Claiming to be in Arizona will not change the fact that your IP address will trace back to Prineville, OR. 

Sorry to put an end to your fun, but it had to be done for the greater good of the group.

The AS badger


----------



## slowp

I thought he lived in Sisters, because it is the town that almost but not quite burned down. That was brought up during his fire career talk.


----------



## bert0168

WeirdAlWood said:


> Seems like this man or women is acting noramly. What is normal in any job :hmm3grin2orange: Guess the east coaster follow the rules and the PNW kids play with no rules. As to guido you seem to be one tracked about people,I have read enough of your posts to realize you are a grudge holder. Me I would never slander someone who tried to fit in to fold of sheep. It seems to me this grudge will never ever go away which just ruins a decent forum site. Funny how this reminds me of teachin gym class at the high school years ago,boys and their egos :eek2: Educated guess is the thread will died a lingering death from grudge rehash to bad it was just showing some interesting things. SuperfireJR seems to know about foot wear,sadly I will never get to learn more from him or her :smile2: Guess grudges take more importance then the real reason for the thread. Time to get back to planning a new career :hmm3grin2orange:



Some of this sounds vaguely similar..............


----------



## Metals406

WeirdAlWood said:


> Hello again come back :msp_thumbup:



Skoty, quit this multiple personality thing, and just be yourself dude.

As you have read, some folks here have some concern for you, but you're not doing yourself any favors with the lying.

I'm sure Gary is gonna smack you with the ban-hammer again -- so my advice is this:

Quit lying, be yourself, & quit telling tall (unbelievable) tales.

Say what you know, like I said before, you know a lot about old Macs, Cornbinders and such.

STICK WITH THAT!


----------



## bert0168

Metals406 said:


> Skoty, quit this multiple personality thing, and just be yourself dude.
> 
> As you have read, some folks here have some concern for you, but you're not doing yourself any favors with the lying.
> 
> I'm sure Gary is gonna smack you with the ban-hammer again -- so my advice is this:
> 
> Quit lying, be yourself, & quit telling tall (unbelievable) tales.
> 
> Say what you know, like I said before, you know a lot about old *Macs, Cornbinders and such*.
> 
> STICK WITH THAT!



you forgot now, teacher.


----------



## Metals406

bert0168 said:


> you forgot now, teacher.





I know. . .


----------



## WeirdAlWood

Metals406 said:


> Skoty, quit this multiple personality thing, and just be yourself dude.
> 
> As you have read, some folks here have some concern for you, but you're not doing yourself any favors with the lying.
> 
> I'm sure Gary is gonna smack you with the ban-hammer again -- so my advice is this:
> 
> Quit lying, be yourself, & quit telling tall (unbelievable) tales.
> 
> Say what you know, like I said before, you know a lot about old Macs, Cornbinders and such.
> 
> STICK WITH THAT!



I have no clue why you have a issue with a new member,what gives you the right hate a new member . Just because I am not alogger means nothing,I am firewood hacker looking to improve my skills and yet I join a site and get jump because I am new what is that for :msp_confused:


----------



## Metals406

WeirdAlWood said:


> I have no clue why you have a issue with a new member,what gives you the right hate a new member . Just because I am not alogger means nothing,I am firewood hacker looking to improve my skills and yet I join a site and get jump because I am new what is that for :msp_confused:



Okay bro, you can be whoever you want.

Don't say I didn't try and be nice to you, or help you fit in here without getting banned.

You reap what you sew.


----------



## WeirdAlWood

What have I done wrong so far:msp_confused:Ask a few question and made few observations and get treated I said a cuss word in church :msp_confused:


----------



## bert0168

6, 5, 4, 3, 2, .........................


----------



## Metals406

WeirdAlWood said:


> What have I done wrong so far:msp_confused:Ask a few question and made few observations and get treated I said a cuss word in church :msp_confused:



Read your rep!

I can't make it more clear than that.

:bang::bang:


----------



## Guido Salvage

I tried to neg him and it added to his total.... :mad2:


----------



## Gologit

WeirdAlWood said:


> I have no clue why you have a issue with a new member,what gives you the right hate a new member . Just because I am not alogger means nothing,I am firewood hacker looking to improve my skills and yet I join a site and get jump because I am new what is that for :msp_confused:



Kid, you need help. Seriously. Go see a mental health professional. They can get you on a meds program that will smooth things out for you.

You're getting worse. We can see it...and you need to see it too.


----------



## Sport Faller

Roma said:


> This reminds me of that cat "smurf shoes" from Alaska that kept popping up with different names awhile back. He was just plain mean though!



Oh, the dude that ragged on Nate nonstop that looked like a truck stop bear, and who had dumped every tree in the New World that was worth mentioning and had a bazillion pics of himself that were only missing a sailor, construction worker, and an indian chief to be complete


----------



## WeirdAlWood

Wow all it takes on this forum to make a thread get derailed is being a new meber :msp_ohmy:This must be a exclusive club where new people have to get hazed:help: Why is it people fail to help new members.


----------



## Sport Faller

Roma said:


> Yeah that's him! I seem to remember he was always holding big fish in his pictures.



Oh yeah, that guy made Liberace look like Ted Nugent


----------



## Sport Faller

WeirdAlWood said:


> Wow all it takes on this forum to make a thread get derailed is being a new meber :msp_ohmy:This must be a exclusive club where new people have to get hazed:help: Why is it people fail to help new members.



Listen, Scotty, I'm not gonna make fun of you because that's ####ed up to do, but I will say this: you need to just go with the flow, like Nate said, stick to what you know and cut out the outrageous stories


----------



## Guido Salvage

WeirdAlWood said:


> Wow all it takes on this forum to make a thread get derailed is being a new meber :msp_ohmy:This must be a exclusive club where new people have to get hazed:help: Why is it people fail to help new members.



"New members" never jump into the middle of threads to try and continue arguments started by their recently banned alter ego. Newbies read and learn all they can, ease into posting (mostly with "newbie" type questions) and don't try to stir the pot with long time members.

You have repeatedly been told how you can be a productive and accepted member of this forum. We have tried to take into consideration what we have learned about your personal circumstances in order to allow you latitude. However, you refuse to listen to those that are attempting to help you in continue in the only vein you know.

Until you change your ways things will never be different.


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Oh yeah, that guy made Liberace look like Ted Nugent



I remember that. Somebody on here who knew him from working with him busted him for his tall tales. He ain't been back, either. Unlike some.


----------



## lfnh

bigskyjake said:


> Oh, the dude that ragged on Nate nonstop that looked like a truck stop bear, and who had dumped every tree in the New World that was worth mentioning and had a bazillion pics of himself that were only missing a sailor, construction worker, and an indian chief to be complete



5 mil year. Clear.
High val stuff.


----------



## Gologit

Guido Salvage said:


> "New members" never jump into the middle of threads to try and continue arguments started by their recently banned alter ego. Newbies read and learn all they can, ease into posting (mostly with "newbie" type questions) and don't try to stir the pot with long time members.
> 
> You have repeatedly been told how you can be a productive and accepted member of this forum. We have tried to take into consideration what we have learned about your personal circumstances in order to allow you latitude. However, you refuse to listen to those that are attempting to help you in continue in the only vein you know.
> 
> Until you change your ways things will never be different.



How would it be if we all, collectively, just ignored him? By replying to _anything_ he says we're just giving him the attention he craves. Maybe without our attention he'll wander off to some other place where he can get people to play his game. Right now he's got us all jumping through hoops...and he gets off on it.

As long he doesn't revert to his old habits of offering advice to newbies let's just ignore him. I know that's hard to do but I'll bet we can make it happen.


----------



## WeirdAlWood

Guido your a liar by telling every one on here I am some one I am not!Who in their right mind would be so stupid to keep coming back for more abuse


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> I remember that. Somebody on here who knew him from working with him busted him for his tall tales. He ain't been back, either. Unlike some.



Yeah, it was Cody, if I remember right they worked near each other in Alaska


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Yeah, it was Cody, if I remember right they worked near each other in Alaska



You're right...I remember now. Ol' Cody let him have it with both barrels. Shut him down big time.


----------



## GASoline71

WeirdAlWood said:


> I have followed this site for awhile as a guest. Kinda think their is good and bad to all the members. This chap had some good points to him,just seemed like people only were looking for the bad . Kinda liked the ramblings coming from that end of the earth. He was a tad off his rocker but still made some sense about the ways of the world. For me it makes a site more interesting when you have a few guys like him in the fray,balances out the site.:smile2: We all have a differnt view on the world,that is what makes us human. Now then what are kids saying about sloping back cuts? Let me know what the group calls a sloping back cut,kinda not sure what you define as sloping back cut:msp_confused:



Bye... (again)

Maybe third time is a charm. But I doubt it.

I don't know why there are some cats that just HAVE to join here. I guess they need all the attention they can get. Even negative attention.

Gary


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> You're right...I remember now. Ol' Cody let him have it with both barrels. Shut him down big time.



Dude's name is Larry. . . Has a huge ego.

Cody said he was a winy baby and was always complaining. I guess they had a rough landing in the helo one time, and all the guys were chill about it, but Ol Larry kept on and on.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> You're right...I remember now. Ol' Cody let him have it with both barrels. Shut him down big time.



Yeah that guy walked around like he taught Paul Bunyan and beavers how to cut trees and worked an 090 with one hand while eating a barbecued side of beef with the other


----------



## Gologit

GASoline71 said:


> Bye... (again)
> 
> Maybe third time is a charm. But I doubt it.
> 
> I don't know why there are some cats that just HAVE to join here. I guess they need all the attention they can get. Even negative attention.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary. Again. Did I win the bet?


----------



## Metals406

GASoline71 said:


> Bye... (again)
> 
> Maybe third time is a charm. But I doubt it.
> 
> I don't know why there are some cats that just HAVE to join here. I guess they need all the attention they can get. Even negative attention.
> 
> Gary



Skoty is a "special" fella, if you get what I'm saying Gary.


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> ....worked an 090 with one hand while eating a barbecued side of beef with the other



Nah. I think that was RandyMac.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> Nah. I think that was RandyMac.



Oh yeah, I forgot, and it was a string of hotlink sausages braised in snoose, not a half a beeve


----------



## GASoline71

Metals406 said:


> Skoty is a "special" fella, if you get what I'm saying Gary.



I do mang... I do.

Gary


----------



## Jacob J.

GASoline71 said:


> I do mang... I do.
> 
> Gary



The saga will continue...


----------



## Gologit

Jacob J. said:


> The saga will continue...



It already has...check out WETWILLIEWET.

Gary's arm is going to get tired from tossing that schmuck out of here.


----------



## RandyMac

Jeeze get it right, it wasn't an 090, it was a Mac 99.


----------



## madhatte

Gologit said:


> Nah. I think that was RandyMac.



... And here I thought you guys was pals an' all


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> ... And here I thought you guys was pals an' all



I'm handin' out ass whoopin's, Gologit is first in line. You want some of that? paccity is so on the list, Samlock too.


----------



## paccity

hell it's ben quite awhile since i've had one. so i guess i'm due.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

take a number bud!


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> take a number bud!



More coffee, sir?


----------



## RandyMac

better be hot by gosh


----------



## Gologit

Feeling better, I see.


----------



## floyd

You gonna sub out the ass whipping cause watching the wind go by for 3 weeks has prolly reduced your ass whipping skills.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> Feeling better, I see.



Yeah, Randy lays in the weeds for a couple weeks playin the sick card, lulling us all into a false sense of security and then comes flyin out frothin at the mouth like a ringtailed wildcat with a head full o the hydrophoby


----------



## RandyMac

i am over here


----------



## GASoline71

Jacob J. said:


> The saga will continue...





Gologit said:


> It already has...check out WETWILLIEWET.
> 
> Gary's arm is going to get tired from tossing that schmuck out of here.



So true... so true...



Gary


----------



## lmbrman

well, I did learn a little about boots, and some AS history :hmm3grin2orange:

I actually read part of this thread back when it started and I was lurking here, went to a tannery in mid WI this summer thinking I would cave in and have a good pair of boots made over there. I had been there a few years earlier and cheaped out, this time the buildings were vacant, for sale sign up. Oh well.

also- I never really understood the rep thing, but WOW, talk about red! lol


----------



## slowp

GASoline71 said:


> So true... so true...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Can you collect Workman's Comp for arm problems? :smile2:


----------



## northmanlogging

bigskyjake said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, and it was a string of hotlink sausages braised in snoose, not a half a beeve



I think I'm not hungry anymore...


----------



## Greystoke

Just got off the phone with Laurie at Kuliens. My boots are finally done. I was gonna give them til March, which would have been a year since I paid for them. I guess one of their makers had a stroke and is gonna retire and now they are training an apprentice. So, I still highly recommend these boots, just make sure you order them well in advance.


----------



## Greystoke

After almost a year of waiting...


----------



## RandyMac

Nice, very nice, too bad they won't fit you.


----------



## hammerlogging

tarzanstree said:


> After almost a year of waiting...



Sweet!


----------



## Greystoke

Hopefully I can climb trees faster now :smile2:


----------



## Gologit

tarzanstree said:


> Hopefully I can climb trees faster now :smile2:



Yup, and jump farther, run uphill faster, work on steeper sidehills, and look cool doing it. Great boots. I thought about getting a pair but at this stage of the game they'd probably outlast me.


----------



## slowp

They do feel like that when you switch from the heavier boots. They feel like you CAN hop and skip and jump throughout the day. But then you go to work and reality kicks in...and sucks. :msp_sad:


----------



## madhatte

I realize this is a necropost, but I got something cool a couple of days ago. These aren't Kuliens, exactly... they're my beloved old Buffalos rebuilt on Kuliens lasts. They are as close to a perfect boot as I've ever had. I, uh, have friends. Specifically, the apprentice Cody alluded to 6 years ago. He's my old timber cruising partner from way back when. As for Kuliens, they're still sort of in business but nothing like regular. I'm not at all sure what happens next.


----------

